# Today on RO- Wednesday



## mouse_chalk

[align=center]





*Wednesday, 18th November 2009*




Hello!













Happy Birthday to...

*Shainabee!
* 
Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 










*ani-lover* sadly lost her boy  Thumper  last night. Binky free Thumper...
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:



*naturestee* has a cute  floppy bunny  story to share!
:inlove:




*JadeIcing* is sharing some news about her  new cage! 



Please keep *angieluv* in your prayers as she  travels to the dentist  with Beau today!
ray:



*NZminilops* is considering letting a bunny  into her life again  and would like some thoughts on hutches and modifications!
onder:




*Please keep these bunnies in your thoughts:*


*MPHF*, who is dealing with an  abscess with Minnie. 

*sweetrose* has an English Lop who has  diarrhea 

*naomij*, a new member seeking help for  Harry, who has head-tilt 


ray:


Has  Sabrina hit puberty? 


*loppalove* is worried about an English Lop doe  losing a lot of weight.  
:dunno



*Luvmyzoocrew* is wondering  what the weather is like for you? 
:sunshine:


Check out the story of  Mr Prickle the rescue hedgehog! 




*Have you entered the  Hoppy Holidays Christmas Photo Contest  yet? You have until next Friday to do so!!*





*



*


*Who is this?!








Have a great day!
*[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Is that Bo B's Bo


----------



## Elf Mommy

I think it's Patti's Sparky  ...or is it Scooter....


----------



## Becca

Woooop awesome job on the news Jen  xxx


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I think it's Patti's Sparky  ...or is it Scooter....



Which one? :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Poorly lit...but looks to be darker, so I'm going to go with Scooter?


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Poorly lit...but looks to be darker, so I'm going to go with Scooter?



*goes to check original thread where picture was found...*


Nope! Sorry, it was Sparky!


----------



## Elf Mommy

LOL 

***Brags****

I've HELD the Mystery Bunny!!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> LOL
> 
> ***Brags****
> 
> I've HELD the Mystery Bunny!!!!


:grumpy:

No fair!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

now I just need to visit you and hold Dotty and my life will be complete


----------



## mouse_chalk

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> now I just need to visit you and hold Dotty and my life will be complete



Hehe! Likewise with Poe! Although after you've lifted a big girl like Dotty, Poe will probably seem so light you're likely to accidentally throw him over your shoulder! :shock:


----------



## kirbyultra

I was gonna guess fancy77's Jay Jay. I'm wrong again!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> I was gonna guess fancy77's Jay Jay. I'm wrong again!


It's ok, you can have a guess on today's Today thread instead! :biggrin2:


----------

